# Uses for Extra Whipping Cream?



## Poutine (Feb 1, 2007)

I have an extra 500mL container of whipping cream (accidentally got 2), what do I do with it?

I used the other container for whipped cream so I don't want anymore whipped cream.

Do you have an easy, weekday dessert that you could suggest?

I was thinking about maybe a cream soup of some kind?

Something completely different would be FANTASTIC?

My creative juices are not flowing today, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thank You


P.S. I was not sure where to put this because it seems to cover a few categories - sorry if it is in the wrong place.


----------



## lulu (Feb 1, 2007)

Is there such thing as too much cream?  LOL  How easy do you want it to be?  I have a friend who whips cream and adds melted chocolate to make a "fake" mousse for her kids...not my cup of tea, but very easy..

I would probably do a sponge or simple cakey pudding and turn the cream into custard...so comforting, and once the pudding is in the oven and the custard is made, which ok takes a little while, but not too long and it is relaxing to stir, well...its not too hard!

Less winter comfort food, you could be to whip it, sweeten it, lemon juice, rose and orange water and serve with pistachio cookies.....yum!


----------



## jkath (Feb 1, 2007)

How about a pasta dish with a nice creamy sauce?


http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...tucine-2795.html?highlight=favorite+fettucine


----------



## Katie H (Feb 1, 2007)

Here's another idea.  Go ahead and whip it up as you would to serve as a dessert topping.  Vanilla and sugar, whatever you add.  After it's whipped nice and firm, drop dollops of it on a parchment paper-lined cookie sheet and freeze.  Once frozen remove the dollops to an air-tight freezer container to use when you need whipped cream to top dessert, hot chocolate, Irish coffee, etc.


----------



## Alix (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh the things you could do...

My vote is for fudge. Mmmmmmmmmmmm! 

If you are going for a savoury thing, I use whipped cream (without sugar) in my creamy lemon chicken recipe. Let me know if that is the way you want to go and I'll dig it up for you.


----------



## Candocook (Feb 1, 2007)

Creme brulee.  Freeze it and use later. I don't think it whips well, but you can use it otherwise.


----------



## jkath (Feb 1, 2007)

Get digging, Alix!


----------



## Poutine (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions guys.

Aliz - That creamy lemon chicken sounds good. If you can find it I would love to see the recipe.


----------



## Alix (Feb 1, 2007)

Creamy Lemon Chicken


----------



## lulu (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh, yes, I'd go with Alix's ...yum!  


Katie, I did not know one could do that with whipped cream....I'll try that too!


----------



## Poutine (Feb 1, 2007)

YUMMY
Now I have a few great sounding choices.
Thanks


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 1, 2007)

I'd make an alfredo, add some lemon and chicken   (hey Alix)


----------

